# Does my baby need milk?



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi,
I hope you can help me as I'm at the end of my tether! My son is just over five months old and is breastfed at the moment. He is a very hungry baby and I started weaning him at 17wks as he was feeding constantly, every hour during the night. He has taken to solids really well and is eating 3 meals a day and is sleeping through the night now. I am trying to get him off the breast but have been unsuccessful. I have tried loads of different types of bottles and cups but he is not interested. He will take water from a cup though. I have been mixing milk with baby rice and adding that to his puree at meal time but that's only a couple of ounces at a time and not near the amount he should be having in a day if I stop the breast. Will he be getting enough nutrients from the other foods I'm giving him if I do stop breastfeeding him? Is there anything else you could suggest? I am getting an operation in a few weeks time and I have to have him off the breast by then. Thanks for your help.
Vicky x


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

hi yes baby still needs milk, but will be difficult for u to give via bottle or cup coz u smell of breast milk and he associates u with the boob! it is hard to switch them u have to be pretty tough if u really want to do it. means leaving with someone else and getting real hungry. and sometimes that doesnt work. have u put breast milk in a cup/bottle? graduallychange to formula. add as much in food as u can. u are doing all the right things!


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi gerbera. Thanks for your reply. Yes, it is breast milk that I'm putting in the bottle. I persevered all day yesterday with him with no luck and am doing the same again today. Poor thing was so exhausted trying to fight me that he just fell asleep in the end! Has woken up again so here goes!


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi 
My friend had this situation and had to go cold turkey as her little one absolutely refused to take a bottle so she couldn't phase out breast feeding and she also had to stop,

She said they had a pretty horrendous 2 weeks but by the end her DD was taking a bottle happily, 

really good luck, must be so difficult,

Livity


----------

